# Holding Budgie



## smtownlady (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello. Just a quick question. My sister just got her first Budgie and she is wondering if it's okay to hold her Budgie even though he/she is biting and not very happy about being held? Or should she go a different way about it? She is also using other taming methods but I am wondering if holding him/her will make the other taming methods not work. 
Hard to explain fully. Hope that made sense!! 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sarah, 
it would be best if your sister were to join the forum herself if she can to learn about correct budgie care herself, rather than through you. 

You're really answered the question yourself. You've noted that your sister's budgie is not happy and biting her. This is completely counter productive if she is trying to bond with the budgie. 
You should encourage her to join the forum and to look at the taming and bonding section, where she'll find the answers she needs.

I'm going to close this thread now.


----------

